# PR and applying for Parents.



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Good Afternoon

If a person gets PR based on whatever grounds can they then apply under them for their direct relatives. For example under 27(g) can I then apply for my mother / father.

Just curious.


----------

